# 2011 Shallow Sport 18 w/ 115hp Yamaha



## WaypointCC (Oct 22, 2012)

JUST IN AND WILL SELL QUICK!
2011 Shallow Sport 18 Sport w/ 115hp Yamaha. Loaded with options including a rear casting platform, Power Pole, leaning post w/ removable backrest, grab rail, front cooler w/ cushion, hydraulic jack plate, navigation lights, hydraulic steering, stainless steel prop w/ cavitation plate, Lowrance fish finder, Minn Kota trolling motor and an aluminum trailer. Only 307 hours on motor. $29,995 plus ttl.
Visit www.waypointmarine.com for more pics and details. Call today for more info 361-651-2628
Boats FOR fishermen, BY fishermen!


----------

